# Dog Training Scam Website



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Just an FYI. A friend of mine's mom almost fell for this today:

http://www.nancyrichards.org/

-Stephanie


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I hate all the ways people try to wreck your life!


----------

